# Nervous - Mountainside Villas at Massanutten



## krmlaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Help!

I originally had Woodstone booked, but it didnt have a full kitchen, so I switched to the Mountainside, but Im nervous because I know its the oldest resort on the property. 

Any thoughts? Are they nice? Only Silver Crown and I looked at the reviews and they were mixed. Are any pools close? Is it a walk to everything?

We have a 2 bedroom, that sleeps 8. Can it really sleep 8?

Thanks!


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 10, 2008)

*I have stayed at both and like both very much!*

At one time, I owned at Mountainside Villas.  It has a queen in the master bedroom and two twins in the second bedroom.  There is a sleep sofa in the upstairs loft area, which is where the bedrooms are located (upstairs).  The other sleep sofa is downstairs in the living area.  They are very well-maintained.  They are very large and have a wonderful jacuzzi room with a dry sauna and shower/toilet with an additional full bath upstairs between the two bedrooms.  The kitchen is nice and big with an eat-at bar and a nice large dining room that seats 8.  There is a balcony off the loft area and a patio/deck off the living/dining area.  There is no washer and dryer in the unit.  There are washers and dryers at the Welcome Center for the Mountainside Villas where you will check-in.  Unlike Woodstone, Mountainside Villas are up on the mountain and you will have to drive to get to everything.  There is an indoor pool/recreation complex nearby, but it would be a bit of a hike to get to.  We also enjoyed our stay in a Woodstone unit, which had a partial kitchen.  The partial kitchen never presented a problem for cooking.  It had a microwave, gas grill, two-burner counter stove, electric skillet and a toaster oven.  We are a family of four and were able to cook all our meals in for the week.  We also used our car to get everywhere when we stayed at Woodstone.  We prefer Mountainside Villas probably just a bit more because they are so large and everyone can spread out into the different areas, it has the nice jacuzzi room with the dry sauna and we enjoy using the Jenn Aire grill.  The only drawback is not having a washer and dryer in the unit.


----------



## laura1957 (Dec 10, 2008)

To me the only real drawback to the Mountainside Villas is that there may be many steps to the unit itself.  We stayed there last November and really liked the unit itself and the location.  No problem sleeping eight.  Very roomy - I enjoyed the upstairs sitting area, with the sleep sofa and a small table and chairs.   The jacuzzi seemed smaller than the Summit/Woodstones jacuzzis, but the sauna was nice to have.  Unit was definately NOT run down at all.  No matter where we stay at Massanutten we always seem to need the car to get anywhere so that really was no different. 

 The partial kitchen is no problem for me since I really don't cook "whole" meals while there.  Partial kitchen still has full fridge, microwave, coffeepot, toaster, dishwasher and electric plugin burners/griddle/frying pan...


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, I switched, as we will be there over Easter and Im expecting to cook some sort of Easter dinner. 

Im happy with the size of the Mountainvilla units, sounds like they are much bigger than Woodstone? So we can bring more people with us?


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 10, 2008)

Just called RCI ... we have Unit 20. Is this a good location?


----------



## NTHC (Dec 10, 2008)

Mountainside Villas are still my very favorite condos on the resort.  They have a true "mountain" feel to them and are very large two story units.  They have a huge wood burning fire place that is made of stone, the units have cathedral ceilings and big windows.  Your unit will be on the golf course.  You will have first and second floor decks and its in an area that the deer love.  Growing up in this area, I have stayed there many times and although they have sleeping for 8 you could feasibly have many more...shhhhh.

You will be able to walk to Le Club and depending how much you like to walk you can walk to the mini golf, go karts, checkin center, etc. I see you are coming in April so there will be no winter sports, but you will find plenty to do around the resort and local area.

Hope you enjoy your stay!

Cindy


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Cindy. I got worried, as I knew they were older units, but had read somewhere they were renovated (which I hope is true). 

We could have stayed in Woodstone, but only with a partial kitchen. 

Im excited to go! Now to figure out who to ask to come with us!


----------



## mrspigdoc (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the mountain side units.  They are really spacious, and the kids (I have big ones) can all have space.  The negatives: the bathrooms aren't attached to the mater bedroom...i can live with that, but it is a different set up.  The girls liked the deer outside the door everyday.
Teresa


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 17, 2008)

I was noticing about the bathrooms. 

Next question, is the loft area private from the other bedrooms. Could another adult couple sleep there?


----------



## laura1957 (Dec 17, 2008)

Loft area is an open upstairs (obviously) area right outside master bedroom, it overlooks the living room - more of a sitting room/den spot to me.  But yes,  it is a little more private than the living room.  Anyone who would sleep on a sofabed in a living room would appreciate this more - depends on the people


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 17, 2008)

ok, we are trying to decide who to bring with us. I hate that there are two twins instead of 2 fulls or doubles!


----------



## Patri (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, you could just snuggle.


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 22, 2008)

Patri said:


> Well, you could just snuggle.



hahaha ... thats great!

I think it would be fine for another adult couple to loft it, as long as they knew thats where they were staying ahead of time?


----------

